# ereplacment tool part.com



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Back in Feb, broke the handle on my Ridgid 600 threader... been online and too many phone calls looking for replacment handle. Found one from ereplacmenttoolpart.com and paid it with notice I will be getting it with 14 days... well now they sent me third message stating it won't come til end of May... anyone ever have problem with this outfit?
Meantimes, I brought a 2nd hand threader so I can do the rest of my jobs.


----------

